# Turkish



## Endless River (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been given one of those little jug type things with a handle on for making Turkish coffee. In me spare time, I have been looking at Youtube videos of making it, and the one thing I dont get is are you drinking the ground coffee or do you try and pour it off?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You're trying to keep most of the grounds in the ibrik. It's not unusual for a small amount to be lurking at the bottom of the glass lying in wait to catch you out on the last sip.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

After you pour the coffee from cezve to your cup, there will be grounds/silt at the bottom of the cup. When you drinking your coffee you should not be drinking these(well, if you like it why not) So don't try to finish all


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Inspector said:


> After you pour the coffee from cezve to your cup, there will be grounds/silt at the bottom of the cup. When you drinking your coffee you should not be drinking these(well, if you like it why not) So don't try to finish all


I hate it which is why I make sure I have a chaser (usually arak as I'm typically in a Lenonese restaurant when drinking rhis type of coffee) to wash my mouth out.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Never tried that combo. Actually haven't tried arak myself, don't mind drinking Turkish Raki occasionally though


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Other half will probably like this as she makes coffee by putting a spoonful of ground coffee in a cup and adding hot water.. Strange lass :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Philip Smith (Jul 23, 2019)

Rhys said:


> Other half will probably like this as she makes coffee by putting a spoonful of ground coffee in a cup and adding hot water.. Strange lass :classic_rolleyes:


 Thats a standard and popular way of preparing "mud" coffee throughout the middle east. The "mud" is the sludge that remains in the cup, its a sort of lazy mans Turkish coffee. With finely ground coffee of good quality you will get a good cup of coffee with a foam on the top.


----------



## Philip Smith (Jul 23, 2019)

Any decent restaurant will serve Turkish coffee along with a glass of water for cleansing your palate.In any event as you gain experience drinking this style of brew you will simply get used to not taking in any grounds.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Yea, slow movements is key ?
Also, isn't it usual to add a spoonful of honey, not stirring but letting it rest on remaining grounds to separate them from the brew?

Oh and welcome Philip!


----------



## Philip Smith (Jul 23, 2019)

Hasi said:


> Yea, slow movements is key ?
> Also, isn't it usual to add a spoonful of honey, not stirring but letting it rest on remaining grounds to separate them from the brew?
> 
> Oh and welcome Philip!


 Hasi, thank you for your kind welcome.

One of the steps of making Turkish coffee is that any sugar is always added at the beginning of the preparation. It means that with guests its one size fits all or that you prepare seperately for each individual. Most Turkish households will therefore have a collection of different sized coff pots.

I have a very small one [120 total capacity ] thats good for ca 70 cc water and 5-7 grams of ground coffee.


----------



## black_passion (Feb 1, 2020)

Turkish coffee? ? This is standard Czech home made coffee too. *Philip Smith *you're right!

I think this is the worst coffee you may have if you do not prepeare it right.

Here is very nice tutorial:


----------



## Takara11 (Apr 13, 2020)

I think Turkish (Greek/Serbian/Bosnian/"domestic") coffee is totally underrated as a style. If it's done well (it's very, very often not) you can extract great flavour from the beans and get a nice quantity of intense drink. Especially good for those who love espresso, but want a bit more volume. It's low tech and therefore cheap, and there's still a lot of technique and mastery to making a good brew in this style.

As for the dregs/slurry left at the bottom of the cup, the real reason for them is so that you can flip the cup on the saucer when you're finished and have the resident grandma/grandpa/aspiring astrologist to read your fortune ?


----------

